
Why We Can’t Rule Out Bigfoot - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/53/monsters/why-we-cant-rule-out-bigfoot-rp
======
QAPereo
Science never says never, but it does become so convincing regarding a given
topic that reasonable people lose interest in them infinitesimal possibility.

